
New AI shows even programmers are not safe from automation - robh56
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2017/02/22/new-ai-shows-even-programmers-not-safe-automation/
======
ScottBurson
The article is pretty fluffy, but the paper it links to is interesting:
[https://openreview.net/pdf?id=ByldLrqlx](https://openreview.net/pdf?id=ByldLrqlx)

